# I want to sell a Zenit -E



## shova (Jun 3, 2007)

Hello, I don't have any idea what such a cam is worth Do you have any ideas?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 3, 2007)

I would consider making it a cheritable gift were I you. At least get the tax deduction at a decent price. There is one that bids off on ebay in three hours the current bid is 99cents. there are several others with various prices but they have no bids at all. 

One large set with lots of lens has a 9.99 usd bid.


----------



## blackdoglab (Jun 3, 2007)

hey, can i have it?


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 4, 2007)

That's about the right price for one, sorry to say. There are so many Zenit cameras on the market that the price is driven really, really low.

If I were you I'd keep it if it has sentimental values. Otherwise, as suggested above, find a charitable cause and donate it.


----------

